# logging on



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

anyone else having issues loading on to gta or is it just me ... seems to be taking for ever or locking up no other probs anywhere else ...


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

No prblems here. 

I am using Firefox with Adblock on a ...dot dot dot.....non rebooted box for almost 40 days.  No problems so far. I think if you offer more info on your system and what browsers and programs running in the background it would help.


----------



## VS_Admin (Dec 19, 2013)

tom g said:


> anyone else having issues loading on to gta or is it just me ... seems to be taking for ever or locking up no other probs anywhere else ...


What browser are you using? I am running FireFox here without any blockers or ad ons and it appears to be working fine.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*os*

Am running windows 7...
For some reason it won't let me download Firefox...


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm running Chrome on Win 7 , no problems.


----------



## videosilva (Oct 14, 2013)

*Virus*



tom g said:


> Am running windows 7...
> For some reason it won't let me download Firefox...


 Unable to download only one of two reasons.

1. Non admin. account
2. most likely virus.

Almost forgot a windows update ( missing / new ) may also cause install problems as I am currently facing the same issue.

If no virus scanner and to others reading Windows has a VERY good virus scanner and its FREE.

Stay away from Norton products as they have ALWAYS been a problem, via bloating, slowing computer as it is using resources, next to impossible to remove.

The guy who never turns off the computer. BAD ! Heat and dust are the worst things for computers.

Enough of that enjoy your threading


----------

